

Ask HN: What's the simplest way to integrate a blog onto my website? - edwardy20

The blog doesn&#x27;t need any fancy features, but should fit in with the look of the website. Should I customize Wordpress or is there an easier way I&#x27;m missing?
======
rachelandrew
I'm one of the founders of Perch CMS
([http://grabaperch.com](http://grabaperch.com)) which has a blog add-on. One
of our core features is that you can drop Perch and any of the apps into an
existing website - without needing to put the entire site into a theme etc. So
it's a different approach to something like WordPress.

The video tutorial takes you through a full install of Perch for content
management but the videos towards the end cover dropping in the blog app and
customizing templates
[http://docs.grabaperch.com/video/tutorials/swift/](http://docs.grabaperch.com/video/tutorials/swift/)

------
OedipusRex
If you have a pre-exisiting website I would suggest you run a blog.xyz.com.
You can choose any blog platform you want, personally I use Ghost.

[http://www.ghost.org](http://www.ghost.org)

~~~
thenomad
There are rather good SEO reasons not to do that - specifically, if the blog
becomes popular, the search engine ranking won't translate to the main site if
the blog's on a separate subdomain.

www.foo.com/blog/ is almost always a better idea than blog.foo.com unless you
don't care about organic traffic.

------
henrixd
I think, short term easiest and most flexible would be to just write HTML.
Long term it would be best to just make it right. I'm little surprised that
there is not any copy paste solutions (with ads maybe). I guess most are going
with Wordpress. I may have to change that..

------
Mimu
Easiest way would be Tumblr I think. Write there, use the API to retrieve your
posts and display it the way you like. Might be more tricky to use everything
(comments, posts and stuff) from your website though, never tried it.

------
davidlumley
I've used Tumblr, Wordpress, and Jekyll. My preference is Jekyll, as I find it
the easiest to use and can be served very cheaply via S3.

~~~
athesyn
How is it easier to use than Tumblr, where there is virtually no setup
involved (besides pointing a domain to your blog perhaps, and it's completely
free).

------
subverting
cutephp.com

Very light, very easy to integrate into your web-pages. A nice publishing /
admin centre, highly recommended for your needs here.

